# Performance Center 327 Question



## 22945gt (Dec 15, 2007)

I just purchased a Smith and Wesson Performance Center TRR8 357. This gun has a serial number of 83 in a limited production of fewer than 200. My question for the collectors, will this gun be worth more in the future or would you shoot it as any other. Thanks for the help.

Tim


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

No more than any of the others. Plus you will have to keep it about 30yrs unfired in the box with papers and hang tag. Then you might make $500 on it. Go shoot it and enjoy it. Good luck.


----------



## randy racer (Dec 13, 2007)

i'm with baldy, thats to sweet of a gun to be a safe queen. besides i want to shoot it too.:smt071

randy


----------



## 22945gt (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Baldy. I have decided to wear it out and maybe let Randy run a few rounds through it. Life's to short.


----------



## randy racer (Dec 13, 2007)

:smt180

randy


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

22945gt said:


> I just purchased a Smith and Wesson Performance Center TRR8 357. This gun has a serial number of 83 in a limited production of fewer than 200. My question for the collectors, will this gun be worth more in the future or would you shoot it as any other. Thanks for the help.
> 
> Tim


 Use Mine As My C.C. With A Tucker IWB Couldn't Ask For Anything Better , But I Did Switch The Grips To Pac Myer American Legend Just So Sweet !


----------

